# Now in Shop: New Tulip Flowers and Sapphire Birthstone!



## Justin (Sep 1, 2016)

*Now in Shop
New Tulip Flowers and Sapphire Birthstone!*





​
Hey everyone! The Shop has just been refreshed with our latest item additions and removals for September.

*Added:
*

September Birthstone (Sapphire)
Red Tulip
White Tulip
Yellow Tulip
*Removed:
*

August Birthstone (Peridot)
Red Pansy
White Pansy
Yellow Pansy
Our newest collectibles, the Tulip flowers, will be available in the Shop from now until the end of October. Don't forget to pick them up before then! At the same time, the Pansy flowers have been put away into the vault for now. Expect them to return sometime next year most likely.

And of course be sure to remember that all of The Bell Tree Fair's items including physical prizes, raffles, and collectibles will be leaving the Shop in less than five days on Monday. Be sure to spend your tickets before then... or we will throw into the ticket incinerator!

Also, check out the Autumn theme... it's here! Bye bye beautiful green.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kyubixen (Sep 1, 2016)

I like the autumn forum theme and tulips so much better so this is cool &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

Ayy, sweet time to grab 12 red tulips brb.

Those weed chocolate cakes though again


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Sep 1, 2016)

Wait what? Were the August birthstones never in stock??


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

aw man i was hoping for roses or even some hybrids


----------



## Kaiserin (Sep 1, 2016)

Tonic said:


> aw man i was hoping for roses or even some hybrids



I'm guessing hybirds will be next year.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Wait what? Were the August birthstones never in stock??



I think it was unless I'm blind here. I think it's a typo


----------



## piske (Sep 1, 2016)

white tulips are my favorite flower in-game, thank you, they look lovely!


----------



## Chrystina (Sep 1, 2016)

AHH omg tulips are my favourite flower. 

more space for displayed collectibles please. <3 ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2016)

StarFall used to be a town where tulips are the only flower. Thanks for releasing them to the TBT Shop.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Sep 1, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I think it was unless I'm blind here. I think it's a typo



Good. They're my birthstone >3


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 1, 2016)

Lovely fields of tulips *dramatic slowmo running* 

Thanks for the new flowers!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 1, 2016)

poop theme



Tonic said:


> aw man i was hoping for roses or even some hybrids



>hybrids
>during fair time

yeah, no


----------



## N a t (Sep 1, 2016)

THANK YOU FOR THE FLOWERRRRRRSSS


----------



## Sholee (Sep 7, 2016)

Tulips are my second favorite flowers!! (Roses being #1)


----------

